

Ask HN: How to find a ruby hacker in london for my side project? - ollysb

I've been working on a SAAS project which I'm intending to launch over the next couple of months. I'm intending to make some money out of on the side of my day job, given enough revenue I'd like to go full time on it. Problem is I'm a one man team and I'm just not getting it done fast enough. How can I find another ruby hacker to collaborate with in London?
======
chuhnk
Maybe go to the ruby meetup <http://lrug.org/> and meet some people who might
be interested.

